# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Nếu bạn muốn mua một chiếc máy sấy tay tốt nhất cần xem qua các mẹo này

## thuxuanmarketing

May say tay là sản phẩm ngày càng được sử dụng phổ biến, nhất là trong các công ty, các nhà hàng hiện đại, các khách sạn sang trọng,... Việc mua một chiếc máy sấy tay tốt, sử dụng máy sấy tay như thế nào, cách vệ sinh bảo dưỡng máy sấy tay ra sao....là vấn đề mà không ít khách hàng quan tâm và xem xét. Bài viết sau đây của mình sẽ giúp bạn giải tỏa những trở ngại này.






 Khi mua máy sấy tay cần lưu ý đến những yếu tố sau:

 1. Nhiệt độ

 Nên chọn máy sấy tay có nhiệt độ trung bình từ 40 đến 55 độ C để đảm bảo độ ấm vừa đủ sau khi sử dụng

 2. Công xuất điện

 Máy sấy tay thường có công suất từ 800 đến 2000W. Nếu mua máy sấy tay để dùng cho các nơi có mật độ sử dụng cao thì nên chọn máy có công suất từ 1500 đến 2000W.

 3. Kích thước máy

 Nên chọn mua máy sấy tay có kích thước lớn , trung bình hoặc ngang một chiec may tao am . Không nên chọn loại máy có kích thước quá nhỏ vì các loại máy này có motor nhỏ sẽ không đủ độ gió và không bền khi sử dụng lâu dài

 4. Độ ồn

 Chọn máy có độ ồn càng thấp càng tốt

 5. Giá bán

 Giá bán máy sấy tay cũng rất đa dạng tùy theo từng thương hiệu

 Dòng cao cấp gồm những loại máy có kinh nghiệm từ Nhật bản (giá từ 4 - 8tr) và Korea (giá từ 4 - 5triệu)

 Dòng máy phổ thông được sử dụng nhiều nhất trện thị trường có giá ngang các loại may hut am hoặc các loại máy khác từ 1 triệu đồng. Chất lượng của dòng máy phổ thông cũng không thua kém gì các dòng cao cấp.

 6. Chất lượng sản phẩm

 Máy sấy tay đa dạng với nhiều loại khác nhau, cho nên nên cẩn trọng để tránh mua nhầm những , hàng kém chất lượng. Đa số các loại máy sấy tay nhập khẩu chính thức kể cả những nhãn hàng nổi tiếng đều nhập khẩu từ Trung Quốc hoặc Korea

 7. Xuất sứ sản phẩm

 Khi mua máy sấy tay bạn nên yêu cầu nơi bán cung cấp đầy đủ giấy tờ về chứng thực sản phẩm, xuất sứ, giấy bảo hành, giấy chứng nhận thích hợp với tiêu chuẩn đất nước và được cấp khi nhập khẩu sản phẩm.

----------

